# Coil building 201 advice needed



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

Hello lovely people,

So those who read up on my previous posts would know that I did not start to long ago,slowly got myself two nice devices and started rebuilding.

With all the knowledge I gained here and on Youtube (LOL), I can now rebuild quite easily with no issues experienced concerning dry hits, leaking etc. and am comfortable with rebuilding.

Now the question is, How do I step up my coil building game from just normal coils and parallel coils to something a bit more advanced. When I say 'a bit', I mean coils that do not require to much additional hardware and can perhaps be done with the tools I have at the moment. 

I have a Coilmaster kit with some coil jigs which I currently use for builds. For every other advanced build I've seen you require a drill, which I don't currently own, be it claptons, aliens, moharks etc.

What can I create with what I have that is slightly better than just simple coils?

TIA guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/8/16)

have you tried twisted coils ?


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/8/16)

We meet again... i would suggest jus buying a roll of clapton coils/alien wire and rolling normal coils. claptons give great taste


----------



## Glytch (30/8/16)

Parallel coils are fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

shaunnadan said:


> have you tried twisted coils ?



I actually have not @shaunnadan, I had no idea what to search for on youtube hence this post.

I will definitely look into this later, thanks bud


----------



## shaunnadan (30/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I actually have not @shaunnadan, I had no idea what to search for on youtube hence this post.
> 
> I will definitely look into this later, thanks bud



a drill will get you a tighter twist but this can be done by hand with minimum effort


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> We meet again... i would suggest jus buying a roll of clapton coils/alien wire and rolling normal coils. claptons give great taste



Hello my friend @Kalashnikov, buying those wires are just not as rewarding as making your own creation, don't you think? I really would like to try some stuff myself before just going out and buying it. 

I had no idea how much I would love the feeling of building my own creation and have it working like a bomb. For me that feeling is just priceless!!!


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

shaunnadan said:


> a drill will get you a tighter twist but this can be done by hand with minimum effort



You know what @shaunnadan this is exactly what I was looking for. Something simple and different.


----------



## RichJB (30/8/16)

I foresee a Daedalus in Imtiaaz's future.


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I foresee a Daedalus in Imtiaaz's future.



I have seen it but quickly scrolled past it. I know deep down, that someday (which is never really someday) I will want and have this thing. You can only fight temptation for so long @RichJB

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/16)

@Imtiaaz - I admire your dedication

I am still on basic coils - i will get there.... Eventually....


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/8/16)

Yeah bud but i think probably only twisted wire you will be able to make especially without a drill. But twisted builds have less contact area on the cotton as flat claptons. And maybe just me but i get quite a fair bit of spitback from them. Anyway....You still sort of building the coil when you buy a roll of exotic wire.. you just not making the wire but you are still wrapping the coil to your spec


----------



## zadiac (30/8/16)

@Imtiaaz, visit youtube (LOL) again 

Many many advanced coil building techniques there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

I Have a noobish question guys, at the moment I have a dual fused clapton build in my griffin RTA, this is currently sitting on a pico. I know that dual builds eat battery, and not sure if that's the case even more so with fused claptons. The ramp up is a bit slow as expected as the coils are at 0.2 ohm's, 2.5 ID. I have some 24g SS 316L wire at home, would it not be better to build with that at say 0.3 ohm's spaced to help with the ramp? and will I lose a lot of flavor? As I am currently enjoying the claptons.


----------



## stevie g (30/8/16)

Just my opinion but you will find that twisted coils suck. 

If you want fancy and difficult with good performance try braiding coils.


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yeah bud but i think probably only twisted wire you will be able to make especially without a drill. But twisted builds have less contact area on the cotton as flat claptons. And maybe just me but i get quite a fair bit of spitback from them. Anyway....You still sort of building the coil when you buy a roll of exotic wire.. you just not making the wire but you are still wrapping the coil to your spec



I feel you bud @Kalashnikov, I see myself heading to the vape shop soon sigh, Why do I do this to myself lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

Sprint said:


> Just my opinion but you will find that twisted coils suck.
> 
> If you want fancy and difficult with good performance try braiding coils.



That sounds interesting @Sprint , Thanks will look into this as well.


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I Have a noobish question guys, at the moment I have a dual fused clapton build in my griffin RTA, this is currently sitting on a pico. I know that dual builds eat battery, and not sure if that's the case even more so with fused claptons. The ramp up is a bit slow as expected as the coils are at 0.2 ohm's, 2.5 ID. I have some 24g SS 316L wire at home, would it not be better to build with that at say 0.3 ohm's spaced to help with the ramp? and will I lose a lot of flavor? As I am currently enjoying the claptons.


Any dual build claptons is most likely going to drain juice and battery pretty bad.... I found the only way to still enjoy claptons and not kill battery life was to get a single coil tank. Now i run 1 0.7Ohm Clapton and my battery life is amazing cause it can run at 27Watts.


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Any dual build claptons is most likely going to drain juice and battery pretty bad.... I found the only way to still enjoy claptons and not kill battery life was to get a single coil tank. Now i run 1 0.7Ohm Clapton and my battery life is amazing cause it can run at 27Watts.
> 
> View attachment 65442



Damn that looks good bro @Kalashnikov and is exactly what I am aiming for on the pico. Even though I have two batteries, it would be nice to get a bit more out of them.

Thanks for the great advise as always bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/8/16)

Learn to twist, clapton, and helix first, those are the corner stones to many of the fancy coils. Twisted coils can be great, helix them or build zippers and you can get great coils that look fun and perform. If you want to start out with a simpler clapton, 24 ga core with even a 28 ga or 32 ga clapton around it, 32 looks better but the 28 still works fine. Braiding is super cool, but you will need a vice and a fair amount of thin wire to make a decent looking coil, you can even start with a simple three-strand braid, you can braid 28 but I'd suggest smaller like 32/34 as the ohms will get super low with 28+.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Learn to twist, clapton, and helix first, those are the corner stones to many of the fancy coils. Twisted coils can be great, helix them or build zippers and you can get great coils that look fun and perform. If you want to start out with a simpler clapton, 24 ga core with even a 28 ga or 32 ga clapton around it, 32 looks better but the 28 still works fine. Braiding is super cool, but you will need a vice and a fair amount of thin wire to make a decent looking coil, you can even start with a simple three-strand braid, you can braid 28 but I'd suggest smaller like 32/34 as the ohms will get super low with 28+.



DAAAAAMMNNNN dude, Had to read that twice but get what you saying. Awesome advise and mentioning what I would require is a bonus. I will do some research tonight before rushing out and buying tons of wire. I am interested in checking out zippers and helix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (30/8/16)

Mate,
I build twisted 28g using a pen and a pair of pliers. Wrap your wire around the part of the pen that is designed to slot over your pocket, grab the other end of your wire in teeth of the pliers and twist the pen until the ends break off. Not very scientific but works a treat. Good luck and post pics as you progress.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/8/16)

Neal said:


> Mate,
> I build twisted 28g using a pen and a pair of pliers. Wrap your wire around the part of the pen that is designed to slot over your pocket, grab the other end of your wire in teeth of the pliers and twist the pen until the ends break off. Not very scientific but works a treat. Good luck and post pics as you progress.



Talk about primitive lol @Neal, I will defs try it just to see if it works.


----------



## Imtiaaz (31/8/16)

Hello again peeps,

So after yesterday's responses I decided to pop down to my vape shop and pick up some Kanthal A1 + Nichrome clapton wire 32g + 24g.

I then used it rebuild on my griffin RTA to compare the performance to the fused claptons I currently had in there, on my pico and use it as a test tank before I put anything into my tornado nano.

What I noticed was:

1. The new wire has a higher resistance than the normal Clapton's and SS, this allowed me to fit a nice little 6 wrap 2.5mm ID dual coil in the tank, cumming in at 0.26 ohm's. Hence I can now vape at a lower wattage's and save on some battery life. Issue 1 which I raised yesterday sorted, extended my battery life.
2. The ramp up time has improved a lot. I initially had to double clutch my first pull to get the coils warm on the normal fused claptons but with the nichrome, it fires much quicker. issue number two sorted.
3. The TASTE and Vapor production I am really impressed with, never really had an issue with this, but its just an improvement none-the-less.

So overall, I like this wire in my griffin, its an awesome combo, now for my question. what would the more experienced guys choose to put in the nano. the 6 wrap Kanthal A1 + Nichrome clapton wire or a 12 wrap SS 316L wire? Any one know which will perform better? The 6 wrap seems so tiny on that biggish build deck and I also read that more surface area will give you better flavor, i.e. talking about the 12 wrap SS.

Any advise appreciated guys TIA


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/11/16)

Why the disagree @kev mac


----------



## kev mac (15/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Why the disagree @kev mac


@Imtiaaz ,sorry I 'm sure that was a slip.DOH! I hate when that happens.


----------



## kev mac (15/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hello lovely people,
> 
> So those who read up on my previous posts would know that I did not start to long ago,slowly got myself two nice devices and started rebuilding.
> 
> ...


@Imtiaaz my advice is to save your pennies and get a second hand or a cheap drill (you don't need a great one) as it will allow you to make some advanced builds .Then you can make a 10 cent clothespin Clapton jig like I did and the real fun can begin! Seriously I think a electric drill is a must have for coil building as I can't think of many builds besides twisted (which can be slow with out one) or parallel coils.oh yeah you can try dragon coils but that's more about wicking than building.Anyway beg,borrow or steal (only kidding) a drill and have fun! Luck to ya'.


Imtiaaz said:


> Hello lovely people,
> 
> So those who read up on my previous posts would know that I did not start to long ago,slowly got myself two nice devices and started rebuilding.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

